

Firefox Makes Flash Player Obsolete, as Mozilla Launches Project Shumway - paralelogram
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Firefox-Makes-Flash-Player-Obsolete-as-Mozilla-Launches-Project-Shumway-473234.shtml

======
halosghost
First, flash player has been deprecated for a long time now; obsolence
predates the deprecation imho. Having said that, second, shumway isn't
feature-complete yet. Not only does shumway not currently run on all
platforms, but it doesn't work generally (only in specific cases).

Don't get me wrong, I love what shumway is doing and every inch closer to
death Flash moves is worth celebration; but, this title isn't quite accurate.

